# Lon Larson Artwork



## Aaron Lee (Jul 18, 2019)

I have 3 framed works of art by Lon Larson: Trail of Tears, Images of Will, and Oklahoma Land Run. They are each signed & numbered 1853/2500. I am actually donating them for a silent auction and need to put a value on them. Would anyone happen to have a good suggestion on what these are valued at?


----------



## fansgabino1212 (Dec 28, 2019)

*wait*

seriosly? wow


----------

